# Starcraft Skylark



## Jaldridge (Mar 21, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone have Starcraft Skylark items? I am looking for the rudder/ tiller. I saved a Skylark last summer and it was missing the rudder, but i made a temporary one out of wood. I love to sail this boat! let me know about what parts you may have. Thanks Joey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Might be able to get a replacement rudder at Idasailor. They make a lot of replacement rudders for a lot of different boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Skylark*

I picked up Skylark (Tunnel Hull) Sailboat yesterday. Missing Boom & Sail. Rudder & Side Dagger boards are simply made from Al plate (~1/4" thick). 
I am seeking info on Sail. I am rigging a Sunfish sail to boat. I have plastic Rings to attach original sail. Does anyone have a picture or info on rig set up, sail size, ect. ? Yours Truly Gtr


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Skylark info*

I have an original skylark with all original equipment, including the owner's manual. If I can help let me know. I was not able to send a private message to you. e-mail me if you are interested. Not sure how this works, you could probably google that to find me

Joe Wittman


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Skylark*

Hi Joe: Thanks for reply. I am interested in info about rig for this boat. Do you have any pictures?
I have taken it out several times in light wind. Rigged w/ a Sunfish sail ( a bit smaller than original equipment) It does very well. It is incredibly stable & really accelerates w/ a gust. Another nice note is if there is no wind, it paddles very well. I put one foot in the ceneter well, w/ a knee on the gunwale (sidedeck) & she slips right along. Gtr


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*StarCraft Skylark Manual/Rigging info?*

Hi -

I am considering a Starcraft Skylark and was hoping you could share your impressions of the boat.
The one I am looking at is "complete" but is jury rigged as the the owner did not have all parts and put the rigging together himself.
Is there any way I could access a copy of the owners manual?

Thanks, Danny


----------



## paulh7859 (Oct 4, 2010)

I hear the hull can leak water through the dagger board slots. To test should be able to (a) presurize air into a drain plug hole and see if air pressure holds, or (b) empty all water in hull, insert drain plugs, check if any new water gets into hull.


----------



## Det (May 31, 2011)

*Manual needed*



jwwittman said:


> I have an original skylark with all original equipment, including the owner's manual. If I can help let me know. I was not able to send a private message to you. e-mail me if you are interested. Not sure how this works, you could probably google that to find me
> 
> Joe Wittman


Joe, would like to know if you still have the manual available. Restoring a skylark and could use a little help.
Dennis
Robpharm at pacbell.net


----------



## CedarValleySails (Jun 12, 2011)

If anybody is looking for skylark parts please contact me. I recently had to decommission one and saved all the worthwhile items...basically everything but the vessel itself and the trim. I have the complete rudder & tiller assembly, mast, boom, both daggerboards with mounting hardware and a sail in good condition. PM me for pics or more info.


----------



## RBWhite (Sep 2, 2008)

*Trim*

CedarValleySails is the hull gone? I am looking for some pieces of the aluminum trim/rub rail. The corner pieces by the rudder and rear outside corners. And for anyone I also have a manual for the boat and will try to scan it to pdf.

Ron


----------



## Det (May 31, 2011)

Cedar Valley Sails,
I am looking to buy the sail tiller and rudder and what ever rigging you have.
Thanks
Dennis

530 306-0954


----------



## RBWhite (Sep 2, 2008)

Dennis did you get a copy of the manual? Let me know as I am going to scan the one I have to PDF.

Ron


----------



## Det (May 31, 2011)

Ron, 
A PDF of the manual would be a huge help. Thank taking the time to scane it in.My email is [email protected].
dennis


----------



## CedarValleySails (Jun 12, 2011)

Bumping my post count to (2) so I can post a link.


----------



## CedarValleySails (Jun 12, 2011)

Unfortunately the trim is gone...a victim of disassembly. But I've got pics available of all the other parts here Skylark Parts 4 Sale . Det (or anybody interested) just PM me a fair offer on what parts you're after. I have no idea what these might be worth since info on these is almost non-existant so any offer will be considered. (shipping additional).

The sail is clean and in good repair. The mast and boom are straight and I have 11 working of the 12 original sail rings. I also have the mast ring, transom handles, cleats and more.


----------



## jerymick (Jun 29, 2011)

I am looking for the front metal trim for the Skylark. My sailboat is almost all intact but the previous owner lost the front trim. Must have hit something. 
thanks!

Jerry
314.518.5601


----------



## jerymick (Jun 29, 2011)

I could use an owners manual too, if anyone has one...


----------



## jerymick (Jun 29, 2011)

jwwittman said:


> I have an original skylark with all original equipment, including the owner's manual. If I can help let me know. I was not able to send a private message to you. e-mail me if you are interested. Not sure how this works, you could probably google that to find me
> 
> Joe Wittman


I really would like an owners manual. Thanks!!!!

Jerry


----------



## HeadStarboard (Jul 22, 2011)

Dennis Thomas was kind enough to send me a pdf of the Starcraft Skylark owners manual. I tried to post it here, but I couldn't figure out how to post a non-image to the forum. 

If anyone needs this manual, email me at sbc at spiderplant.org and I would be happy to send you what I have.


----------



## DMac2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

CedarValleySails said:


> If anybody is looking for skylark parts please contact me. I recently had to decommission one and saved all the worthwhile items...basically everything but the vessel itself and the trim. I have the complete rudder & tiller assembly, mast, boom, both daggerboards with mounting hardware and a sail in good condition. PM me for pics or more info.


CVS, I'm a new user and site won't let me send a PM until I have x number of posts. My SS got blown into our dock last week and damaged the rudder (bent and cracked). Is yours in good shape? $? I'm in Wisconsin fyi.


----------



## DMac2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

CedarValleySails said:


> Unfortunately the trim is gone...a victim of disassembly. But I've got pics available of all the other parts here Skylark Parts 4 Sale . Det (or anybody interested) just PM me a fair offer on what parts you're after. I have no idea what these might be worth since info on these is almost non-existant so any offer will be considered. (shipping additional).
> 
> The sail is clean and in good repair. The mast and boom are straight and I have 11 working of the 12 original sail rings. I also have the mast ring, transom handles, cleats and more.


CedarVS, I'd like to buy the rudder. If you can send a private note to herbster68 at hotmail that would be great. By the way, very interesting photos of the interior of the boat, helpful for me to look at when I get around to restoring mine!


----------



## CedarValleySails (Jun 12, 2011)

The sail, rudder & tiller and sail rings have already sold (sorry). What I have left is the mast, boom and daggerboards.


----------



## DMac2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks CVS. A buddy told me to bring the rudder over, he thinks he can repair it, hope so. Other parts might be good to have; what state (of the union) are they in by the way?


----------



## RandAM (Apr 13, 2012)

I also am looking for a rudder/tiller. The boat I purchased had had the tiller extended by an iron pole and the tiller now no longer comes out like it should so that the pin will come out so that you can attach/unattach it to the boat. Any help would be appreciated, 
Rand


----------



## powdermoose (May 10, 2012)

Jaldridge said:


> I was wondering if anyone have Starcraft Skylark items? I am looking for the rudder/ tiller. I saved a Skylark last summer and it was missing the rudder, but i made a temporary one out of wood. I love to sail this boat! let me know about what parts you may have. Thanks Joey


What does your Skylark have to attach the mainsail to the mast? I just got a Skylark and the prior owner had strings holding everything. Thank you for your help.


----------



## powdermoose (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Skylark*



Gtreynolds said:


> I picked up Skylark (Tunnel Hull) Sailboat yesterday. Missing Boom & Sail. Rudder & Side Dagger boards are simply made from Al plate (~1/4" thick).
> I am seeking info on Sail. I am rigging a Sunfish sail to boat. I have plastic Rings to attach original sail. Does anyone have a picture or info on rig set up, sail size, ect. ? Yours Truly Gtr


What do the sail rings look like to attach the sail to the mast on the Skylark? Does anyone know where I could get sail rings or mast hoops for this? Not sure what was originally on the boat since the prior owner was holding everything together with string.


----------



## Danaptdave (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Starcraft Skylark - Parts for Sale*

I had to decommission my 1961 Skylark. I think it was the only one on the West Coast, but I have saved all metal parts off the boat. If you need any of the following parts, let me know. Call or text me at 949-436-three zero two three. You can email me at [email protected]

I have pictures of all the parts available. Please take a look.

Pictures by danaptdave - Photobucket

Boom Complete
Sail with imperfections
Sail Rings (17)
Tiller handle and Extension
Bow, Side and Transom trim
Transom handles (2)
Bow Handle
Mast Can
Barge boards (2)
Barge Board hooks (2)
Barge Board clamps (2)
Barge Board wells (2)
Rudder Mount
Rudder Assembly

Make offer.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Danaptdave (Aug 9, 2012)

Star Craft Skylark parts for sale. See previous post. Great assortment. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ensamble2 (Apr 26, 2016)

I am restoring my skylark, some pics


----------



## cmjones (May 30, 2016)

I too have an old Skylark that is missing the rudder. I am trying to find one and am having a hard time. Ida.com does not list this old boat maker. Any other ideas?
:eek


----------



## dickstoys (Dec 11, 2020)

ensamble2 said:


> I am restoring my skylark, some pics


Does anyone out there still have a Skylark ? I have several and parts. 
Contact me if interested


----------



## marycarmen (Aug 13, 2020)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Skylark info*
> 
> I have an original skylark with all original equipment, including the owner's manual. If I can help let me know. I was not able to send a private message to you. e-mail me if you are interested. Not sure how this works, you could probably google that to find me
> 
> Joe Wittman


Hi, Joe! I'm new to sailing, and was given a Skylark by a friend which is now seaworthy. Then I found another Skylark for sale 3 miles from my house, so I bought that too. It's in really good shape, so the whole family is planning to sail this summer. I'd love to find out some info from you and your owner's manual about these beautiful boats. I'm not sure how to contact you.
Thanks for posting!
Mary in Michigan


----------



## Daniel Cook-Huffman (Apr 26, 2021)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Skylark info*
> 
> I have an original skylark with all original equipment, including the owner's manual. If I can help let me know. I was not able to send a private message to you. e-mail me if you are interested. Not sure how this works, you could probably google that to find me
> 
> Joe Wittman


Hello Joe,

I have a 68-69 Starcraft Skylark and would love to get a copy of your owner's manual. I would be happy to compensate you for a copy. Please e-mail me at [email protected] or you can text me at 814-599-6888. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Cook-Huffman (Apr 26, 2021)

dickstoys said:


> Does anyone out there still have a Skylark ? I have several and parts.
> Contact me if interested


Hello, I have a Skylark that I'm renovating. It was the boat I sailed as a kid, over 30 years ago. What parts do you have available? Do you have an owner's manual or copy of one? Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Cook-Huffman (Apr 26, 2021)

RBWhite said:


> Dennis did you get a copy of the manual? Let me know as I am going to scan the one I have to PDF.
> 
> Ron


Hello Ron,
Do you still have a copy of the Skylark manual? I would love to have one and would be happy to compensate you for a copy. I am renovating the skylark I sailed as a kid - over 30 years ago - and would love to have a manual. Thank you! You can reach me at [email protected] or via text at 814-599-6888. Thanks, Daniel Cook-Huffman


----------



## dickstoys (Dec 11, 2020)

Daniel Cook-Huffman said:


> Hello Ron,
> Do you still have a copy of the Skylark manual? I would love to have one and would be happy to compensate you for a copy. I am renovating the skylark I sailed as a kid - over 30 years ago - and would love to have a manual. Thank you! You can reach me at [email protected] or via text at 814-599-6888. Thanks, Daniel Cook-Huffman


I have manual and 5 Skylarks I can be rechaed at [email protected]


----------



## dickstoys (Dec 11, 2020)

Daniel Cook-Huffman said:


> Hello, I have a Skylark that I'm renovating. It was the boat I sailed as a kid, over 30 years ago. What parts do you have available? Do you have an owner's manual or copy of one? Thanks!


I have just about anything you might need, including owners manual - copies 10.00 each. Contact me, email [email protected]


----------



## FunTimesIndeed (Dec 10, 2021)

dickstoys said:


> I have just about anything you might need, including owners manual - copies 10.00 each. Contact me, email [email protected]


Don't send this guy money. This is the most elaborate $10 scam I have ever been taken by.


----------



## Geoff Skinner (5 mo ago)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Skylark info* I have an original skylark with all original equipment, including the owner's manual. If I can help let me know. I was not able to send a private message to you. e-mail me if you are interested. Not sure how this works, you could probably google that to find me Joe Wittman


 Did you find a way to scan and email a copy of the manual?


----------



## thalasur (1 mo ago)

I have the complete rudder & tiller assembly, mast, boom, both daggerboards with mounting hardware and a sail in good condition 
guest survey Restaurant Survey


----------



## Geoff Skinner (5 mo ago)

Det said:


> Ron, A PDF of the manual would be a huge help. Thank taking the time to scane it in.My email is [email protected]. dennis


 Did anyone get a pdf of the manual? I could use one too!


----------



## Geoff Skinner (5 mo ago)

TSOJOURNER said:


> *Skylark info*
> 
> I have an original skylark with all original equipment, including the owner's manual. If I can help let me know. I was not able to send a private message to you. e-mail me if you are interested. Not sure how this works, you could probably google that to find me
> 
> Joe Wittman


Can you send this manual to me? [email protected]


----------

